# Ever Wonder Why People Love There Diesels?



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I made a video that shows how easy diesels pull hills. I wish I could have watched this before buying my 1st tow vehicle.

I was west of Green River, Ut. climbing the big hill before Ghost Rock, Ut. Cant remember its name.

Here is the link:Click for video

Carey


----------



## SouthLa26RS (Jul 10, 2006)

Love those diesels.......


----------



## fshr4life (Feb 7, 2009)

I need to get me one of those! Out of curiousity, what was your tranny temp at the top of that hill?


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Carey,

That was great.







Very nice job with the explaining what the truck was doing.

Mark


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Love it !! Gotta get you a Red Wing bobble head for your dash!!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

fshr4life said:


> I need to get me one of those! Out of curiousity, what was your tranny temp at the top of that hill?


Its a manual.. Never gets very hot. I can feel the shift tower thru the shift boot and it has never gotten very warm. Yea thats not a good guide, but It has never gotten warm enough to even think about needing a gauge.

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Sayonara said:


> Love it !! Gotta get you a Red Wing bobble head for your dash!!


Couldnt go to canada then.. I have learned they take Hockey like we do Football up there.. They'd run me off the road.. lol

Plus the Colo Av's rule the wings anyday except this year!
Carey


----------



## fshr4life (Feb 7, 2009)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I need to get me one of those! Out of curiousity, what was your tranny temp at the top of that hill?


Its a manual.. Never gets very hot. I can feel the shift tower thru the shift boot and it has never gotten very warm. Yea thats not a good guide, but It has never gotten warm enough to even think about needing a gauge.

Carey
[/quote]

OK. I forgot that you were shifting gears in the video! Good deal.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Looked more like a 2% grade to me 3 max. either that or what I'm calling a 6% grade is much steeper than I think.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Altitude at Green river, Ut. 4040 feet

Altitude at the top of this hill is 7405 feet. The rest area at the top is Ghost Rock, ut..

You can google both and see for yourself.

Maybe 20 miles between these two spots. Its flat till the last ten miles..

The hill is marked going east bound at 6-8% grades. Extreme caution to trucks and vehicles with trailers.

This is is known as one of the bad hills in Utah.

Trust me Bill its a heck of a pull.

Yes its possible you may have steeper hills around your house..

I still cant remember the name of the hill..

I will do some searching and find it for the none believers.

This is a nasty hill going either way... Wouldnt have made a movie of it if it wasnt.

Carey


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Climbing a huge hill with that much weight only to hear you say "ah, when it gets to 2300 I'll just shift it into high gear"







Priceless.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Here is a pic looking down the hill..

I'll be back.

Carey


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

Great video and commentary ! !


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Its name is spotted wolf canyon..

Here, read this link. Has another video too.. Click

This video starts right at Green River... You can see how flat it is till you begin to pull thru the canyon.. This video also runs westbound same as I was.

This is one scary ride eastbound in a maxed out semi.. 
I have been over it many times and you have to pick the perfect gear so not to just fry your brakes.

About 30-35mph is it..

Vail pass is also 30-35 mph.

The pass I went down outside of the tunnel in my other video is 7%. Truck speed limit or any vehicle weighing more than 30k is 30 mph..

Spotted Wolf Canyon is in the same catagory as the hill I went down in Colorado.

Its a solid 6% and more in spots.

No not the steepest, but let me tell ya, it will give any vehicle a workout if they are towing a trailer.

Carey


----------



## Livin4weekenz (Aug 26, 2007)

That is some beautiful scenery. Around here your lucky to get 100 feet above sea level

Just curios to know why you drive a truck with a manual trasmission is there an advantage?just curios.


----------



## Livin4weekenz (Aug 26, 2007)

By the way I do enjoy your videos. If anyone in the outbackers.com family can give towing advice I cant imagine there being anyone here with more experience thanks!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Livin4weekenz said:


> That is some beautiful scenery. Around here your lucky to get 100 feet above sea level
> 
> Just curios to know why you drive a truck with a manual trasmission is there an advantage?just curios.


Because the 2006 dodge is known to have a longer lasting transmission in manual versus automatic.

I can also pull into a truck stop after renting a tranny jack and rebuild the tranny myself in a parking lot. Just have napa or order parts, or by using air frieght from a large transmission supply parts house in a big city.

But after talking with the guys at my work, the norm for the auto 4speed life is around 250k miles..

If a manual is taken care of it should last 4-500k miles.

The only auto I would like to own is in the dodge 4500 made by aiesen.. its a 6speed unit. They are already guys out here approaching 500k with this tranny and not one single problem.. The japanease are masters at building and engineering trannies..

Allisons are pretty good too, but have been plagued by electrical problems, at least for the guys in my company.. The sensors get finicky after about 300k miles. They are still great transmissions.

This clutch was total junk in this truck from the factory.. It was a dual mass unit.. I put in a single disc clutch and flywheel they now offer as a retro fit. Now Im having a dry throwout bearing problem, as in the T/O bearing is dry on the shaft it slides on.

Semis are able to grease that shaft using a drop down hose.. Need to do the same on mine..

I would say the manual is quickly becoming equal with an automatic on longevity.. Autos have come a long way the last 10 years..

Still not sure I want one.. I have shifted my own gears for 25 years.. It will be hard for me to change. Prolly end up spending the same amount of money per mile for either unit, manual or auto.

Just the 6th gear in mine is 750 bucks. The main cluster shaft goes for over 2000 new.. Its a 6-7000 dollar transmission from dodge..

I guess its a trucker thing. lol

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Livin4weekenz said:


> By the way I do enjoy your videos. If anyone in the outbackers.com family can give towing advice I cant imagine there being anyone here with more experience thanks!


Thanks!

I only try to just help people.. Its something I enjoy. I see people have so much trouble out on the highways.. I wish towing an rv was something anyone could do without having to have everything set up so perfect.

When everyone was getting there college degrees I was seeing the country..

Problem now is I have a harder time making a point when I try to express my views on things.

Im still having fun though and for me thats what counts.

I hope I at least make someone think or help them divert an accident.

Thanks Again!

Carey


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Very nice video.








If I remember correctly, the views from the rest area at the top were great! We hauled up that stretch 4 years ago with my Dad's rig (Dodge Cummins with a Sundance 5'er). Nice trip down memory lane.


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

CTD baby!









Love that sound, Rattle Rattle.

Git-R-Done.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Great video Carey and thanks for your time in making and sharing it









Near my home is a rather long hill we sometimes have to traverse when heading out on a camping excursion. When I was pulling with the old F-150, conversation in the cab was normally halted when making the climb as we couldn't hear nothing due to the motor sounds. After upgrading to the 350 PSD, imagine the surprise of actually be able to talk at normal decibels while pulling the same grade









Love !! The Diesel 









Ed


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah sure...rub it in....


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

Yes you would get run off the road if you had a red wings bobble head (just rude jestures for the Avs) bobble head on your dash, specially through Alberta where the crappy flames and the superior Oilers exist.

That is a cool video too. Thanks again.

Kos


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

Wow. The camera always takes out perception of the elevation change.... But since you can REALLY see it you know that it is in the 7% range.


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

U are the Man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! love the video !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I e-mailed it to friends that love Chevy!!! Dodge rules!!!. Yea it's has a Cummins!!!!!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Thats ok, I am happy with 496 cu in. of gas burning torque, thank you very much.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Love it !! Gotta get you a Red Wing bobble head for your dash!!


Couldnt go to canada then.. I have learned they take Hockey like we do Football up there.. They'd run me off the road.. lol

Plus the Colo Av's rule the wings anyday except this year!
Carey
[/quote]

Avalanche X2!


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Love it !! Gotta get you a Red Wing bobble head for your dash!!


Couldnt go to canada then.. I have learned they take Hockey like we do Football up there.. They'd run me off the road.. lol

Plus the Colo Av's rule the wings anyday except this year!
Carey
[/quote]

Avalanche X2! 2010!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Awesome video, Carey!!! Thanks for posting. Loved hearing that sweet Cummins - I try to imagine that sound whenever you post pics while you are rolling down the road with some gigantic 5'er in tow.

-CC


----------



## Rich in CO (May 30, 2005)

Great video. I could not imagine pulling the high country with out a diesel, that would be to much work winding the RPM's @ making her suck for air @ 10K+. It's so much nicer just to hit the go pedal let the turbo whistle and slam air & power when ever needed


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I really wasnt trying to start any brand duels.. lol Oh well we know its all in good fun anyway..

I figured if I let comments be posted on that you tube video, things would get out of hand real quick.. lol So I just shut off comments.

And Jersey Girl and Battalion Chief.. You guys have those big gassers.. They pull almost as well as diesels.. They just punish you a bit worse in the wallet.. Nothing wrong with either one of those engines.

I was just thinking, I had never seen someone do a hill pull on a video with one of these diesels.. So I just had to do it.. Pulling those hills like that is the most enjoyable thing about these little pickup diesels.. Makes all the guy thing macho come right to the surface! lol

Good stuff though!

Alaska Pflock, just wait to Sayonara sees that.. lol Our screens are gonna be filled with big red wings.. lol

That video will prolly end up on all the truck forums I bet, lol And yea some are gonna trash it.. Thats ok, thats what makes the world fun..

Carey


----------



## phxbrit (Jul 24, 2007)

Yeah! Yeah! You could probably do the same thing with a 3/4 ton Toyota Tundra and get 23 mpg to boot.









Sorry, I just can't help myself.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

phxbrit said:


> Yeah! Yeah! You could probably do the same thing with a 3/4 ton Toyota Tundra and get 23 mpg to boot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol
Thats ok.. go for it!

Carey


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

phxbrit said:


> Yeah! Yeah! You could probably do the same thing with a 3/4 ton Toyota Tundra and get 23 mpg to boot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're talking mythical creatures now????


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Awesome video, Carey!!! Thanks for posting. Loved hearing that sweet Cummins - I try to imagine that sound whenever you post pics while you are rolling down the road with some gigantic 5'er in tow.
> 
> -CC


No prob Curtis.. Next time I get a big 40 footer Cyclone I will make another climbing one of those hills out there are where Andy lives.

There is a real nasty one just after crossing the Columbia river in Washington on I90 that will about smash my little engine to zero..

I will take one next time for you guys.

Carey


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

What kind of boost were you pulling from the turbo climbing the hill?

Steve


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

huntr70 said:


> What kind of boost were you pulling from the turbo climbing the hill?
> 
> Steve


Ive never gotten around to putting guages in it..

I seen one of those dashhawks on craiglist cheap the other day.. I almost went and bought it.. Just dont know much about a dashhawk..

Out of all the guages, a boost guage is one Id like to have.

This little cummins reminds me very much of the big cam 350 cummins truck engines of the 80's. They made peak torque at 1500. Mine makes peak torque at 1600. They revved out at 2250. Mine revs out at 2900.. I pretty much just drive it like an old 350 cummins, and use that as a guide.

I remember letting those engines drag down to around 1450 and they would never get hot.. If they went below that it was possible to flat melt that engine together though..

I try and shift right at 16-1650.. That has always worked well, even with the biggest 5ers.

I have no clue what the rpm shift points are at with an automatic..

I have always just shifted when I feel that the motor has nothing left and is just creating a bunch of heat..

I guess im doin ok.. I havent had any issues yet..

Carey


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Rip said:


> U are the Man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! love the video !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I e-mailed it to friends that love Chevy!!! Dodge rules!!!. Yea it's has a Cummins!!!!!


And some how this will impress a Chevy friend? I doubt it, this is nothing a A duramax can't do too the only difference is the Chevy guy wont have all that irritating noise from the engine. What is it that make some men think a loud bucket of bolts type of noise is so cool, must be that little man thing.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

N7OQ said:


> U are the Man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! love the video !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I e-mailed it to friends that love Chevy!!! Dodge rules!!!. Yea it's has a Cummins!!!!!


And some how this will impress a Chevy friend? I doubt it, this is nothing a A duramax can't do too the only difference is the Chevy guy wont have all that irritating noise from the engine. What is it that make some men think a loud bucket of bolts type of noise is so cool, must be that little man thing.
[/quote]

Its about keeping the exhaust temps under control Bill.. Its not really loud at all.. That muffler is a straight thru design and yep its a bit louder, but it really isnt a whole lot louder than it was stock. Under a load it was still noisey.. Its just a cummins thing, and yes a cummins engine is much more noisy than a dmax..

The factory one is restricive enough that a I really needed an exhaust temp guage. Thats well proven.

Now that it has a straight thru design, just like a semi, its an optional thing to have an ex temp guage.

In fact few semis have ex temp guages on them anymore. They have such efficiant intake and exhaust designs that they really dont need them anymore. Everything is based on straight thru designs with them too.

I did pick up some power too, and also some better mpgs.

I have tried to follow what has been done to bigger trucks because I know for a fact that will work to keep the turbo temps at a safe level.

We are just having a little fun, Bill... Nothing serious here on this thread..

These diesels bring out the big man in all of us Bill.. They are fun to just dominate a hill with.. That was my point! I know even you know that..

Carey


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> U are the Man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! love the video !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I e-mailed it to friends that love Chevy!!! Dodge rules!!!. Yea it's has a Cummins!!!!!


And some how this will impress a Chevy friend? I doubt it, this is nothing a A duramax can't do too the only difference is the Chevy guy wont have all that irritating noise from the engine. What is it that make some men think a loud bucket of bolts type of noise is so cool, must be that little man thing.
[/quote]

Its about keeping the exhaust temps under control Bill.. Its not really loud at all.. That muffler is a straight thru design and yep its a bit louder, but it really isnt a whole lot louder than it was stock. Under a load it was still noisey.. Its just a cummins thing, and yes a cummins engine is much more noisy than a dmax..

The factory one is restricive enough that a I really needed an exhaust temp guage. Thats well proven.

Now that it has a straight thru design, just like a semi, its an optional thing to have an ex temp guage.

In fact few semis have ex temp guages on them anymore. They have such efficiant intake and exhaust designs that they really dont need them anymore. Everything is based on straight thru designs with them too.

I did pick up some power too, and also some better mpgs.

I have tried to follow what has been done to bigger trucks because I know for a fact that will work to keep the turbo temps at a safe level.

We are just having a little fun, Bill... Nothing serious here on this thread..

These diesels bring out the big man in all of us Bill.. They are fun to just dominate a hill with.. That was my point! I know even you know that..

Carey
[/quote]

Don'T get me wrong, I now love Diesels I just don't get a thrill out of having one that is so loud it wakes everyone in the campground when it starts at 3 am in the morning. I meet guys who think that loud rattling noise is so cool and makes them feel big. I'd rather not here the clatter and just enjoy power as you pull a grade. My comment was to the guy who somehow thinks this movie will impress a Chevy guy when in fact the Chevy, and Ford will do the same thing.


----------



## Doug & Barb (Apr 17, 2009)

We are in the process of looking for a diesel because we want to pull comfortably next fall when we go west to Glacier, Yellowstone and the Tetons. A couple of years ago we went west and pull the Coleman Bayside through the Monarch pass in Colorado with the old Ford F-150. The old girl was floored and we could only get to 28mph. Coming down the brakes overheated and we had to pull over and cool them off. Your video just confirms thats what we want.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice Video Carey!

Enjoyed the ride and the views. Someday, we will have diesel, I fully understand about the hills and the hemi. It does Ok, but, I am sure a diesel would do better.

Rick


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey everyone with gassers, keep your heads up. Carey will pass you on the hills, but you can still tow those OB's just about everywhere. Take your time on the hills and you'll get there.









Of course if you do have the means, ANY of the Diesels will really impress you compared with the gas engines.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Nathan said:


> Hey everyone with gassers, keep your heads up. Carey will pass you on the hills, but you can still tow those OB's just about everywhere. Take your time on the hills and you'll get there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep... I made this so one could see for themselves what the benefits were to owning a diesel.. If you are wondering if the diesel move is right for you, heres some proof. This is a just for your info video. I knew it would be hard to keep from having a brand duel.. We done pretty well to keep it all about business, lol Thanks guys! You guys are the best! We all know where something like this would go on most any other forum.

Gas engines work great for most people. Its when you get up there in the mid teens on gross weight that a diesel will really help give a power boost to the situation..

And Bill, your right on. A Chev or Ford diesel will do the same thing up this hill.... Dominate it!

Carey


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Making and sharing with us all those videos while towing is pretty cool









My question is how do you ever find the time in logging all those mile's to post it all







, or are you some how able to type while driving as well









Only busting on you







thanks and keep those thoughts a rolling









Ed


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> What kind of boost were you pulling from the turbo climbing the hill?
> 
> Steve


Ive never gotten around to putting guages in it..

I seen one of those dashhawks on craiglist cheap the other day.. I almost went and bought it.. Just dont know much about a dashhawk..

Out of all the guages, a boost guage is one Id like to have.

This little cummins reminds me very much of the big cam 350 cummins truck engines of the 80's. They made peak torque at 1500. Mine makes peak torque at 1600. They revved out at 2250. Mine revs out at 2900.. I pretty much just drive it like an old 350 cummins, and use that as a guide.

I remember letting those engines drag down to around 1450 and they would never get hot.. If they went below that it was possible to flat melt that engine together though..

I try and shift right at 16-1650.. That has always worked well, even with the biggest 5ers.

I have no clue what the rpm shift points are at with an automatic..

I have always just shifted when I feel that the motor has nothing left and is just creating a bunch of heat..

I guess im doin ok.. I havent had any issues yet..

Carey
[/quote]

I have a Dashhawk and it works very well.

Right now I have it set on a 4 way display with boost, tranny temp, fuel rail pressure and coolant temp........all picked up from the diagnostic port under the dash.

The bad part is that MSD has basically abandoned the Dashhawk, as there was a forum for it with a live MSD tech to answer any questions. Seems Edge has taken the thunder for the monitoring though. The Dashhawk is in the same plastic casing as the Edge, so I have a dash pod that matches my dash for the 'Hawk.

Works out quite well.

Steve


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

huntr70 said:


> What kind of boost were you pulling from the turbo climbing the hill?
> 
> Steve


Ive never gotten around to putting guages in it..

I seen one of those dashhawks on craiglist cheap the other day.. I almost went and bought it.. Just dont know much about a dashhawk..

Out of all the guages, a boost guage is one Id like to have.

This little cummins reminds me very much of the big cam 350 cummins truck engines of the 80's. They made peak torque at 1500. Mine makes peak torque at 1600. They revved out at 2250. Mine revs out at 2900.. I pretty much just drive it like an old 350 cummins, and use that as a guide.

I remember letting those engines drag down to around 1450 and they would never get hot.. If they went below that it was possible to flat melt that engine together though..

I try and shift right at 16-1650.. That has always worked well, even with the biggest 5ers.

I have no clue what the rpm shift points are at with an automatic..

I have always just shifted when I feel that the motor has nothing left and is just creating a bunch of heat..

I guess im doin ok.. I havent had any issues yet..

Carey
[/quote]

I have a Dashhawk and it works very well.

Right now I have it set on a 4 way display with boost, tranny temp, fuel rail pressure and coolant temp........all picked up from the diagnostic port under the dash.

The bad part is that MSD has basically abandoned the Dashhawk, as there was a forum for it with a live MSD tech to answer any questions. Seems Edge has taken the thunder for the monitoring though. The Dashhawk is in the same plastic casing as the Edge, so I have a dash pod that matches my dash for the 'Hawk.

Works out quite well.

Steve
[/quote]

That wasnt the first one I have seen. It was 100 bucks.. Should have ran up to Denver and grabbed it. That would be cool to have all that info.. I keep looking at that smarty with a screen too.. Its some bucks though.. I know with the smarty a guy can power down the truck.. I just dont know if the mpg's would get better.

I have yet to find a hauler using a smarty.. The majority has Bullydog and Edge.. All they do is power up the engine. That Smarty has a power down capability.. If it helps mpg in power down it would be fine when I was empty and set on cruise control.

So, Im not done making mods. What I have done has helped tremendous over stock.. I havent got many real big gains empty, but I have gained a good 2mpg loaded.. About 1mpg empty.. I would do well if I could drive 60 empty.. 20-21 mpg.. I have tried and tried.. I just cant.. 60 Drives me nuts!

I can deal with about 60-63 loaded.. I do about 65-67 empty and I know that hurts me, 18.5 mpg.. My rpms are at 2000 at 65 and 2100 at 67-68.. Keeping the engine around 1800 or less empty would really make some mpg..

My tranny is the one with the lower gear overdrive.. It makes it pull better loaded, but empty the engine just runs to many rpms..

Cool, thanks Steve, I will pick up one next time I see one cheap.. Prolly seen 3-4 of them..

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

'Ohana said:


> Making and sharing with us all those videos while towing is pretty cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im home now... My wife works much of the weekday.. lol Ive gotten all my honey do chores done.. I am about done with the truck too.. Just got to do some welding on my seat and rotate tires.. I will do that this aft.

I leave my lap top booted up most of the time on the road.. It has solid internet service about 90% of the time.. I stop at a rest area, I check in here, I stop for lunch, dinner, I check in again.

When I stop for the night I always spend a good hour online goofing around.. Relaxes my mind so I can sleep.. Gets my mind off of seeing white lines going by..

Carey


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Making and sharing with us all those videos while towing is pretty cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im home now... My wife works much of the weekday.. lol Ive gotten all my honey do chores done.. I am about done with the truck too.. Just got to do some welding on my seat and rotate tires.. I will do that this aft.

I leave my lap top booted up most of the time on the road.. It has solid internet service about 90% of the time.. I stop at a rest area, I check in here, I stop for lunch, dinner, I check in again.

When I stop for the night I always spend a good hour online goofing around.. Relaxes my mind so I can sleep.. Gets my mind off of seeing white lines going by..

Carey
[/quote]

Who do you use as your internet service provider?


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Bill, IIRC he uses Verizon.

-CC


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> What kind of boost were you pulling from the turbo climbing the hill?
> 
> Steve


Ive never gotten around to putting guages in it..

I seen one of those dashhawks on craiglist cheap the other day.. I almost went and bought it.. Just dont know much about a dashhawk..

Out of all the guages, a boost guage is one Id like to have.

This little cummins reminds me very much of the big cam 350 cummins truck engines of the 80's. They made peak torque at 1500. Mine makes peak torque at 1600. They revved out at 2250. Mine revs out at 2900.. I pretty much just drive it like an old 350 cummins, and use that as a guide.

I remember letting those engines drag down to around 1450 and they would never get hot.. If they went below that it was possible to flat melt that engine together though..

I try and shift right at 16-1650.. That has always worked well, even with the biggest 5ers.

I have no clue what the rpm shift points are at with an automatic..

I have always just shifted when I feel that the motor has nothing left and is just creating a bunch of heat..

I guess im doin ok.. I havent had any issues yet..

Carey
[/quote]

I have a Dashhawk and it works very well.

Right now I have it set on a 4 way display with boost, tranny temp, fuel rail pressure and coolant temp........all picked up from the diagnostic port under the dash.

The bad part is that MSD has basically abandoned the Dashhawk, as there was a forum for it with a live MSD tech to answer any questions. Seems Edge has taken the thunder for the monitoring though. The Dashhawk is in the same plastic casing as the Edge, so I have a dash pod that matches my dash for the 'Hawk.

Works out quite well.

Steve
[/quote]

That wasnt the first one I have seen. It was 100 bucks.. Should have ran up to Denver and grabbed it. That would be cool to have all that info.. I keep looking at that smarty with a screen too.. Its some bucks though.. I know with the smarty a guy can power down the truck.. I just dont know if the mpg's would get better.

I have yet to find a hauler using a smarty.. The majority has Bullydog and Edge.. All they do is power up the engine. That Smarty has a power down capability.. If it helps mpg in power down it would be fine when I was empty and set on cruise control.

So, Im not done making mods. What I have done has helped tremendous over stock.. I havent got many real big gains empty, but I have gained a good 2mpg loaded.. About 1mpg empty.. I would do well if I could drive 60 empty.. 20-21 mpg.. I have tried and tried.. I just cant.. 60 Drives me nuts!

I can deal with about 60-63 loaded.. I do about 65-67 empty and I know that hurts me, 18.5 mpg.. My rpms are at 2000 at 65 and 2100 at 67-68.. Keeping the engine around 1800 or less empty would really make some mpg..

My tranny is the one with the lower gear overdrive.. It makes it pull better loaded, but empty the engine just runs to many rpms..

Cool, thanks Steve, I will pick up one next time I see one cheap.. Prolly seen 3-4 of them..

Carey
[/quote]

I have the Edge Insight monitor, That is the one that looks like Steve's Dashhawk. No problems yet and you have the option to view up to 7 parameters at once and you can choose between like 50 different parameters that it will monitor. I found mine used on a Chevy site. Got the whole package for $260, Insight, dash pod and egt probe. Nice to look over and see what is goingon when chugging up a hill.

Would be something else to help break up those white lines you are always staring at.









Jim


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Joonbee said:


> Would be something else to help break up those white lines you are always staring at.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I haven't quite figured out how to get HBO on it yet though..........









Steve


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

huntr70 said:


> Would be something else to help break up those white lines you are always staring at.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I haven't quite figured out how to get HBO on it yet though..........









Steve
[/quote]

All in due time my friend, all in due time.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Joonbee said:


> Would be something else to help break up those white lines you are always staring at.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I haven't quite figured out how to get HBO on it yet though..........









Steve
[/quote]

All in due time my friend, all in due time.








[/quote]

Aint that the truth.. lol

Carey


----------

